# Rain Rot?



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyones dog every had Rain Rot? And before anyone ask, no, my dogs do not live outside. Don't know how he got it. The little weenie doesn't even like to go outside when it rains!:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL. What is rain rot? I hope nothing falls off when you get it.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmmm I am with Vern on this one. Define rain rot!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Well since I had never heard of it I asked my vet. Apparently, horses get it from being outside in the fields. It's a "fungus" of sorts that develops on the spine and turns the hair corse and brittle. Almost like a terrier dog. The full length of his back and about 4 inches wide. Got some medicated shampoo at the vet and he's next door at the groomers right now trying to get it fixed.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry--no clue on this one


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just found this---couldn't find anything on it with canines.

*Treatment

*The first step in the treatment of horses with rain rot is to remove the crusts using an antibacterial shampoo such as betadine (0.5 percent) or chlorhexidine (2 percent). These crusts contain numerous bacteria that spread to other regions, and to tack and the premise. 

The crust must be removed and treated as soon as possible. After crust is removed, it is important that the skin is dried as thoroughly as possible, because these bacteria will not grow in dry conditions. Chlorhexidine or lime sulfur topical solutions should be applied daily for approximately one week and then at decreasing intervals depending upon response to treatment. If the horse is severely affected your veterinarian may prescribe oral or injectable antibiotics, such as procaine penicillin G, ampicillin, ceftiafur (Naxcel), potentiated sulfas or tetracyclines. 

The key to treating horses with rain rot is allowing the skin to dry in between treatments. Exposure to sunlight is paramount. While your horse is healing it is important that no further damage is done to the skin. This requires rest from any work that requires tack to be placed on affected areas. Finally, remember to separate all tack and brushes from affected animals to minimize spread from one horse to another.

Although rain rot may cause unsightly hair loss and some pain to your horse, once identified it can usually be treated without too much difficulty. The drier you can keep your horse while he or she is recovering the quicker you can get back out to those beautiful spring rides.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Just found this---couldn't find anything on it with canines.
> 
> *Treatment
> 
> ...


LMAO!! Well, I'm just anxious to get him saddled back up and out on those trail rides!::
That is exactly what he has. Wierd huh. Maybe he thinks he's a horse. I'll have a talk with him tonight.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the definition! Yup, saddle away, LOL. Hoping the treatment helps. It always interests me when I learn about these new things. 

Hopefully his soft silky fur will be back soon.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

I have had a lot of experniace with rain rote but not with dogs. Not normally something you would see on a dog. 

Horses get rain rote in the spring. Normally from due or rain that comes through the trees. It is a fungous and I normally just treat it with a fondseside every day for about 5-6 days. Most of the time the horse will still lose all of its hair in the areas affected. Not much you can do to prevent it at least in horses. Just something they get from being out side roleing and getting damp or wet.

Heidi


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Also I forgot to add. I would take the dog to the vet and have him checked. It is very rare at least in horses to have rain rote in a young healthy horse even when they are in a hurd with older horses that have it. It tipically is a sing of a weakend imune system.

Heidi


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a new one to me! I didn't hang around the horses long enough to hear this diagnosis. Hoof thrush yes, man does that stick!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

nrhareiner said:


> Also I forgot to add. I would take the dog to the vet and have him checked. It is very rare at least in horses to have rain rote in a young healthy horse even when they are in a hurd with older horses that have it. It tipically is a sing of a weakend imune system.
> 
> Heidi


He did go to the vet. That's who diagnosed him. 
It hasn't effected him any other way except his hair. He's still a goofy little ****!!:


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Ya it does not seem to affect the horses either but you normally only see it in the older horses or sick horses. Healthy ones fight it off and do not get the crudes.

Heidi


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow Stacy, I have never heard of this, you learn something new.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

gracie's mom said:


> Well since I had never heard of it I asked my vet. Apparently, horses get it from being outside in the fields. It's a "fungus" of sorts that develops on the spine and turns the hair corse and brittle. Almost like a terrier dog. The full length of his back and about 4 inches wide. Got some medicated shampoo at the vet and he's next door at the groomers right now trying to get it fixed.


Our Buddy who is a lab-GR mix we recently took in came to us with a patch of wiry, coarse hair like a terrier's right between his shoulder blades. Maybe he had this! Does the skin get discolored or anything too? His hair looked totally normal in that spot except for it's texture. It has since softened and is almost gone, but I can still feel a bit of coarseness. Never heard of Rain Rot but I am going to check it out!

Anything you can share would be great! Thanks!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

rain scald, also called rain rot (derrmatophilus)


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Our Buddy who is a lab-GR mix we recently took in came to us with a patch of wiry, coarse hair like a terrier's right between his shoulder blades. Maybe he had this! Does the skin get discolored or anything too? His hair looked totally normal in that spot except for it's texture. It has since softened and is almost gone, but I can still feel a bit of coarseness. Never heard of Rain Rot but I am going to check it out!
> 
> Anything you can share would be great! Thanks!!


That's it!! Yes, the skin under the effected hair is a "brown" color. Not the nice pinky flesh color. Mic's was all the way down his back on his spine. Freaky looking.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! That is really wierd. Doesn't sound too serious though.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

It is not at least not in horses but once they get it they normally get it every year. Again at least with the horses. Nasty looking but clears easally.

Heidi


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I did notice in the treatment part I posted they said to not get any tack back on the horse---I would ask the vet if it is communicable(sp) and easily spread. Might need new collar, lead, bandanas, and stuff.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> I did notice in the treatment part I posted they said to not get any tack back on the horse---I would ask the vet if it is communicable(sp) and easily spread. Might need new collar, lead, bandanas, and stuff.


$$$$$$$ Oh Great! More money out the door!:bowl: Well, at least I own a pet supply store so I get everything wholesale. Better make some calls tomorrow for some new stuff.:doh:


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Do not worry about getting new stuff. It does not spred like that if it did all my horses would get it and not just my old broodmare.

Get some provadine Iodine and soak the brushes and collars in it and wash them really good when you wash dog towls. They will be fine.

Heidi


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Buddy has had that patch of hair since he arrived. He sleeps with us (I know...:uhoh and no one else has it. But...his skin never looked weird. So I don't know if it's really rain rot. 

Isn't it AMAZING how many bizarre things are out there!? Goes to show you how amazing nature is!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW learned something new today. I have never heard of that but hope his fur and skin gets better soon.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Can't say that I have ever heard of this. guess you are never told old to learn.

hooch


----------

